# Cannondale Macau Urban Adventure



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hot off the front entrance!! Cannondale fully detailed and cranked-through and up for speed claims...
Seat by M-S-W...shock support.
Seatpost by Bontrager Touring....
Seatpost Flange by Cannondale...
90 percent shifter parts Shimano TZ and SuperLow rear-sprocket
FR Shimano TZ
Shimano Chain and Rear deraillour Shimano TZ
Cannondale front Bar and Aria Composite Fork...
Grips and Pedals Sunlite
Goodyear Herringbone tires.


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Look for it at galleries...finished this Aug. Final Code----Mission Torch--rep.--Mission Torch---Aug.2021--TL


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

I want to give additional info...the rims are maddux doublewall new tires are kenda komfort and tubes...


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

i will post a project in a year, to which i'll have bronze color rim hexes, black spokes and more bronze color...tl


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

thomaslo said:


> i will post a project in a year, to which i'll have bronze color rim hexes, black spokes and more bronze color...tl


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

This will be actual bronze color spoke hexes and rear hub...see you then...tl


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for the views.... Happy new year 2022!!


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Now over 700 views this july! Thxs everyone for the encouragement. Have a great summer! Ride safley! thomas l.


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

The summer is coming to a close..Its hot as hell in the end., like revenge, geek girls revenge, 900 views THKX everybody for checking out the Cannondale..I've been outside with it.,another 300 km.. posted in St. Augustine, DURBIN, Ponte Vedra Beach and Jacksonville Beach..So it has been busy. The summer is ending I cant wait to put on my windbreaker! I was very satisfied with my pace and constant speeds it encouraged me to ride further., some distances up around 60 kilometers to 70 kilometers! I'll be back on garlic this october..I'll post more then! Try Sunlite abrasive pedals and Skechers Duel-Lite..They work overtime... and you dont need to do as much work with pace...less fatigue then Adidas, I used to ride in Adidas..Thanks everybody!


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thomas Lowery ---Cannondale Adventure Interurban 2016., MACAU industry film park---Jan.1 2022 thru Sept.10 2022 Course DURBIN Jacksonville FL...Nocatee FL...ParkWay..


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy holidays this 2022..be sure to check out Cannondale's Womens mountainbike team in UCI.,some are the fastest in the world..the real cruising they are doing with gears and cranks now are scary and it's wild how they have MTB cruise..I find that used to be difficult.,just in the recent past., on 1998 bicycle frames, complete setups in 1998 were in hindsight far "weaker" or "slacker", they've said just "slow".,even 1998 K2 didn't really get through any barrels right back then..


----------



## thomaslo (Dec 19, 2010)

new tires.,ChaoYang GT General.,and Avid brake pads. My new tires are Electra General Tires and Chaoyang..though the cheapest they were the same as the ones from a Townie..I thought its a good deal..talk to you all next year!!


----------

